# Remakes



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

What's everyone's opinion on remakes?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Depends on your definition of remake









For example, is Poljot's Strela chronograph a "remake" of the earlier Sekonda/Strela chronograph?

If that fits the definition then I think remakes are a great idea as they give people the chance to own a modern version of a classic watch that may be very hard to find or extremely expensive or just plain unreliable/unrepairable in their original vintage form.


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

I guess i should have been more specific. I was actually thinking more along the lines of films and music. It's very rare that a remake surpasses an original, yet they continue to be made. Lack of imagination, Money, Indolence, I imagine.

In some cases a remake may not be such a bad idea, but if the original is perfect then why remake it? Why remake psycho? Why remake Dawn of the Dead?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The remake of The Thing was superior.

Also better was French Connection 2

Aliens also good

Where the original was better than the remake was:- The Dirty Dozen, Cape Fear, Point Blank( What the hell has happened to Mickey Rourkes face as in the remake of this!!?), Magnificent Seven.

I dont know what the new Flight of the Pheonix will be like but the original was class

Watch wise...............a remake would surely be a homage or fake!?









...........or a re-issue from the original maker


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah but sequels are different. They are not necessarily rehashing the same plot. I think its all about a matter of preference. If someone remakes one of your favourite films then you inevitably get annoyed. If someone remakes a pile of crap your're non-plussed. Also, when the director or 'remaker' changes the story somehow and uses the original as only a basis it can be ok, but generally it isn't, Dawn of the dead remake for example, just used the setting really. Although it isn't a bad film it is clearer no where near as good or clever as the original, it was like characters were introduced purely to get killed off.

Good point griff, the thing is a perfect example of a great remake (john carpenter = great filmmaker).


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> guess i should have been more specific. I was actually thinking more along the lines of films and music.

















Sorry, I'd just logged on in a bit of a rush and hadn't noticed which bit of the forum I was in









Film remakes? - usually bloody awful and, in my opinion, an indication of the current lack of imagination of many current film makers. I particularly despise Hollywood remakes of brilliant European and Asian films - eg. The Vanishing, Nikita, Ring, The Grudge to name four off the top of my head. John Carpenter's version of The Thing is good, but not better than the original









Music remakes? You mean like cover versions? Usually terrible, but not always. The one I hate the most is Whitney Houston's diabolical cover of Dolly Parton's "I Will Always Love You". She just slaughtered that song


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

yes the current trend of hollywood's remaking hoover of eastern cinema is absurd. There is actually a person (or company probably) whose job it is to sit and watch japanese cinema and then simply option them to be remade.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Have you seen a film called Returner? It's a Japanese remake of about half-a-dozen Hollywood blockbusters







It has elements of Independence Day, War of the Worlds, Matrix, ET...

It's great


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Remake of the Italian Job - total bo!!ox

Remake of Alfie - ditto

And what the [email protected] was Stallone doing in "Get Carter"? Apparently the old dodderer is going to release another "Rocky" now as well. It will need more CGI effects than Star Wars to make him look good in another Rocky film ferchrissake!!!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

ESL said:


> Remake of the Italian Job - total bo!!ox
> 
> Remake of Alfie - ditto
> 
> ...


I agree with eveything you've said


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

They're not all bad though. Two excellent American remakes of Japanese films by Akira Kurosawa:

Seven Samurai, which was remade by John Sturges as The Magnificent Seven

Yojimbo, which was remade by Sergio Leone as A Fistful of Dollars

Although not exactly a remake, I also confess to liking the Charlie's Angels films. Silly, but good fun


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I liked "The Ring", sorry guys









Alliens, Highlander, Terminator, Nikita, Man with the black shoe, La cage aux folles are all great ORIGINAL movies but the followups/remakes were ABSOLUTELY GHASTLY


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ESL said:


> Remake of the Italian Job - total bo!!ox


Sorry for being an old thread resurrector but I finally got round to watching it, apart from Ms Theron what a total and utter load of crap!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

pg tips said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > Remake of the Italian Job - total bo!!ox
> ...


A three year old thread!









Are you bored









I hope you never moan about anyone resurrecting old threads









I wonder what is the oldest thread ever brought to life?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No I just remembered someone had said how bad it was and seeing it the other night made me determined to find the thread and concur!

I have no wish to see Alfie









I like thread resurrections, it's amazing how people search google for something, find a link to the forum and join and post without noticing the thread is a few years old!

I always sing "he's a thread resurrector" to the tune of smooth operator, in my head when I see an old thread revived


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I suppose we should be grateful you don't sing it out loud...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes, very grateful!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Griff said:


> The remake of The Thing was superior.
> 
> Also better was French Connection 2
> 
> ...


The remake of Flight of the Pheonix is a good film, but imo not a patch on the original.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Debbie does Dallas 2









ok I'll get my coat, I was leaving anyway


----------

